# First time user- LSD or Shrooms?



## forright88 (Feb 16, 2010)

I've been considering experimenting with psychedelics sometime in 2010 and for my first experience should I use mushrooms or LSD? I've gotten mixed answers and wanted to see what you all would say.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 16, 2010)

I too would like to hear this


Shrooms are fun, easy to control. Imo unlike lsd where you can't really see your dose

Let's say it takes a gram for a nice body high on shrooms? You could take .5 and dip your toes in to see what the beginning of the feelings are like without having the risk of "a bad trip"

And then I have a friend who says a bad trip on acid is better than an okay trip on shrooms so idk really


----------



## CrackIsWack (Feb 16, 2010)

i feel that most people are going to say mushrooms, about half an 8th is reasonable for your first time. however i can say that i tripped harder on an 8th of all caps then one hit of lsd.. you can decide from there


----------



## CrackIsWack (Feb 16, 2010)

bad trips are just part of the experience, dont kno how to really explain this, i put it this way, when on shrooms its like im in the back seat of the car and i just have to go for the ride and go with it, where on acid i feel like im the driver and i can control what im doing.. lsd is for me.. no matter what you pick theyre both awesome


----------



## forright88 (Feb 16, 2010)

ok thanks guys. I think i might go with shrooms just because they seem a little softer


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Feb 16, 2010)

Both drugs are tryptamines, a class of chemicals that are found the naturally occur in the body and the brain, and all throughout nature,and as such should be treated with great care. Where they differ is their respective actions on the serotonin 5-HT 2A receptors, psilocin, the major active constituent in mushrooms, is an agonist and LSD is an antagonist. Meaning the psilocin would engage the receptor much like a serotonin molecule, whereas the LSD would bind to it blocking action from taking place, or else engaging beyond regular circumstances. Depending on age I would recommend a low dose of either chemical, I have had great fun with both. If you are older and this is your first experience and you are fairly indoctrinated in most societal rituals, I would say go for gold! This experience will change the way you think for ever if you allow it to, that being said some of the things that you will become aware of might scare you, but like with anything in like you just move on.

Bad trip are not bad, bad is subjective, the chemical did what it was going to do. A bad trip is just a mind that isn't willing to listen to the things your brain is telling you. A lot of pent up contradiction is inherent in western society, and these chemicals make you aware of it, and not only aware of it but leaves you with a deep ambition to change it, and just like with anything in life this is an entropic experience.

Peace


----------



## ford442 (Feb 17, 2010)

after dozens of trips i prefer LSD in most situations because i feel it has a less hectic and confusing feel.. on LSD i feel like i am seeing and understanding new things - shrooms leave me entranced over simple feelings and ideas.. my first dose was 1 1/2 blotters and i had a very very good time.. i worry that shrooms are more apt to give people a frantic vibe especially on a first trip..


----------



## RIBENA (Feb 17, 2010)

I would not take any of that shit too risky man, Just roll a FAT blunt of some chronic and smoke it to yourself.


----------



## ANC (Feb 17, 2010)

And that is the same attitude our parents had about alcohol... I'd rather just pour a double... puuullleeeeeaase!!!!
Provided you are of sound mind, both of those substances will shift your boundaries of perception, like someone tried to explain, acid is more of an on or off story, not too many degrees of being off your face, whereas shrooms have 2 distinct natures, the one at low dose and the one at high dose, where it stops pretending to be a drug.
Either one of those are fine. You need to do more planning to take acid, as it tends to last longer and even afterwards you tend to be a little "off" for a short while sometimes... with shrooms you pretty much come right back to normal somewhere between the 4 and 6 hour mark with generaly no negative physical effects.


----------



## shepj (Feb 17, 2010)

Sr. Verde said:


> Shrooms are fun, easy to control. Imo unlike lsd where you can't really see your dose


There is no way to tell how much psilocybin/psilocin in your shrooms.. it is similar to LSD in that regard.

There is no such thing as "good" or "bad" trips. 



RIBENA said:


> I would not take any of that shit too risky man, Just roll a FAT blunt of some chronic and smoke it to yourself.


Too risky? Explain. LSD/Shrooms are about as "risky" as smoking weed.



CrackIsWack said:


> i feel that most people are going to say mushrooms, about half an 8th is reasonable for your first time. however i can say that i tripped harder on an 8th of all caps then one hit of lsd.. you can decide from there


I agree with the half eighth for a starting dose. The comparison of an eighth of shrooms to one hit of acid is not really a good comparison (unless you know how many ug's were in your hit of LSD).


----------



## mogascreeta (Feb 17, 2010)

forright88 said:


> I've been considering experimenting with psychedelics sometime in 2010 and for my first experience should I use mushrooms or LSD? I've gotten mixed answers and wanted to see what you all would say.


i would say at least 3 hits of good acid... lsd was my first psychedelic and in retrospect im glad i did it first because of the way it shattered my perception of reality and ultimately changed me for the better. 

some people like to jump in the deep end, some people just ease themselves into stuff either way i recommend not smoking weed untill you peak, i find its better that way


----------



## ANC (Feb 19, 2010)

Ja, sorry I forgot to mention that, mushroom might change your perception of things, LSD changes YOU, you will NEVER be the same again, which is awesome too sometimes.


----------



## barnzy001 (Feb 19, 2010)

if your a little worried or have no experience definatly shrooms simple because you can start low if your still comfy 2 hours later eat more with acid once you eat it your gone for a long time and not much you can do if you dont like it


----------



## shepj (Feb 19, 2010)

ANC said:


> LSD changes YOU, you will NEVER be the same again, which is awesome too sometimes.


Amen bro. First time I dropped were three beastly hits of LSD.


----------



## CrackIsWack (Feb 20, 2010)

damn.. 3 for the first time, i took one had a great time but i do feel like i could have handled another hit well


----------



## KaleoXxX (Feb 20, 2010)

lsd is my ideal hallucinogen however it takes a higher degree of self-mind control. for a first timer, if you dont mind food poisoning your self, a gram of mushies would be the place to start


----------



## shepj (Feb 20, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> if you dont mind food poisoning your self, a gram of mushies would be the place to start


please tell me you're making a funny?


----------



## ANC (Feb 20, 2010)

I didn't even wanna go there again.


----------



## sven deisel (Feb 20, 2010)

if u want more of a just chill out effect go with shroom if want an more up go exploring effect go with the cid


----------

